# Google Earth



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

I finally downloaded Google Earth after all of the heated debate over it, the curiosity has gotten the better of me.i'm quite amazed at the hight definition of the map and the different things you can do with it.I travel to alot of different areas to train and it's amazing how along with mapquest I can actually follow the roads to take and visually see the buildings that we use.I can see why it is a hot topic regarding potential "free"information for terrorist.Has anyone else found any other uses for it in a law enforcement capacity?


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I didn't even know there was debate over it. I downloaded it and have been using it for months. What is said issue?


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah, same here, i paid for the upgrade so i can use it w/ my GPS. I have a blast with it. you can go on the fly-over-africa from national geographic and u can zoom in on a people standing in huts, and a bird in flight, hippos its cool. I also marked 13 of the 14 worlds 8,000 meter peaks. u can also track fights to, thats kinda weird, u can almost look out your window and know which fight is over ur house. also D.C. is kinda cool- nothing like measuring the distance from Penn. ave fence line to the front of the white house.(243.36 ft)
its a fun program.


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

I don't know how long ago it was, but the only reason I found out about it was through Fox news.I think the attitude was that it would give potential terrorists a tool whereby they could easily plot targets for attacks by using Google Earth, or something to that effect.I havn't heard much about it lately though.It certainly is an incredible thing to use, like EOD1 says you can pretty much go anywhere.I still have alot ot learn about it though(it's features).


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

the thing is that its not live photos, I know the the pic of my house is 6 years old. the 3D terrain mapping is cool. look at mount st hellens. its cool. mt rainer is cool. the pyramids @ giza look strange.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2006)

Try microsoft's mapping site. It is alright if you need to go to look at structures from different angles.

http://local.live.com/


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

its ok, google maps is good also for web based program also. but google earth is great.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

google earth doesn't even zoom in that much... i don't know what you guys are talking about seeing people. I had trouble finding my house. You can zoom in as much as you want but when you get close enough it just enlarges each pixel so your map looks like a dudes face on a cops episode.


----------



## k9sheriff (Dec 15, 2003)

MSP75, I just went to windows local.live.com and I really have to thank you.To anyone else, I thought Google Earth was good, but this site puts it to shame.The clarity and definition is far superior.It's unbelievable with the quality and does the same as Google Earth and more.I'm now going to delete Google.Again thanks, a great site to know about.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

i'll post the pic of the people in there huts(soon as i figure out how to). the quality is based off of how recent the sat image is taken. i still think google earth is better(u get the whole earth). i can zoom in 300 ft above my house with pretty damn good image quality. i can see people getting there ass kicked in the pool at dive school also. i can't zoom in near as well with microsoft. but the live preview thing is cool:
http://preview.local.live.com/
if they can make it an application like google, do it for the whole earth and add more birds eye/street level views it would be cool, hell my house is black and white and over 10 years old.

i used to get some what descent photos from imagezone but they were in 4"x4" squares. i used them to copy and paste them in microsoft paint and made a 40 mb map of my town thats 5'x3.5' took me months, but i had lots of time on bed rest following my injury.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

here are some of the close ups:
http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/NGS

man waving hands








grand canyon








heres a scary one air craft carriers










http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/NGS


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> Try microsoft's mapping site. It is alright if you need to go to look at structures from different angles.
> 
> http://local.live.com/


I remember when Microsoft came out with Terraserver several years ago...and it was free.

After they made it paid-only, it pissed me off. Typical Microsoft.

...and then came Google Earth...and it was good. :baby13:


----------



## Mike0114 (Mar 4, 2006)

EOD1 said:


> here are some of the close ups:
> http://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/NGShttp://bbs.keyhole.com/ubb/postlist.php/Cat/0/Board/NGS


Holy sh!t batman! That-is-awsome, I'm going to download that when I get home in the AM...

I like the guy in the first picture: tune in next week for the riveting conclusion of 'The Plane! The Plane!" or "Please Mr B52, don't deploy your ordinance on my blanket, this stuff is not insured."

-Mike


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

there are alot of places that do suck for resolution. NH, VT, Parts of RI.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Scary stuff


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

here is the same carrier using windows live


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

yeah thats birds eye view would be alot cooler if it had better availibility


----------

